# Academic Transcript in Arabic



## usern (May 18, 2013)

Hi

For experts please, I have the degree and transcript issued in Arabic only for my wife, however we contacted the college but they still don't provide English version. my question is: shall I translate the Transcripts through authorized translater and get the translation copy stampped by the college and send it to WES ? or WES/COSTI can deal with Arabic ones through (WES/COSTI Joint online Application) and in this case I can submit the Arabic one as is? 

Any one have experienced such a case? 

2nd question, does the degree of my wife (as dependent/spouse) benefit my application in regard to the points? 

3rd question, do they recognize religious studies like a degree in Islamic teaching?

I would appreciate who can enlighten me a bit  . 

Regards,
Emad


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

usern said:


> 3rd question, do they recognize religious studies like a degree in Islamic teaching?



Not sure why they would since that is all but useless here in Canada. And if this 'degree' is in Islamic teaching I doubt it would be considered as being up to Canadian standards.


----------



## yuliya (Feb 18, 2012)

usern said:


> Hi
> 
> For experts please, I have the degree and transcript issued in Arabic only for my wife, however we contacted the college but they still don't provide English version. my question is: shall I translate the Transcripts through authorized translater and get the translation copy stampped by the college and send it to WES ? or WES/COSTI can deal with Arabic ones through (WES/COSTI Joint online Application) and in this case I can submit the Arabic one as is?
> 
> ...


Ofcourse,her education can get recognition.Some people here don't know that there are universities in Canada having Islamic Studies ...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please see my responses inline:




usern said:


> Hi
> 
> For experts please, I have the degree and transcript issued in Arabic only for my wife, however we contacted the college but they still don't provide English version. my question is: shall I translate the Transcripts through authorized translater and get the translation copy stampped by the college and send it to WES ? or WES/COSTI can deal with Arabic ones through (WES/COSTI Joint online Application) and in this case I can submit the Arabic one as is?
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yuliya said:


> Ofcourse,her education can get recognition.Some people here don't know that there are universities in Canada having Islamic Studies ...



There is a big difference between Islamic Studies and a degree in Islamic teaching - a very very big difference.


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

usern said:


> Hi
> 
> For experts please, I have the degree and transcript issued in Arabic only for my wife, however we contacted the college but they still don't provide English version. my question is: shall I translate the Transcripts through authorized translater and get the translation copy stampped by the college and send it to WES ? or WES/COSTI can deal with Arabic ones through (WES/COSTI Joint online Application) and in this case I can submit the Arabic one as is?
> 
> ...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

A degree from one country may not be recognised in another, and if it is recognised, it may not be to the same level, as requirements can and do vary from country to country. 

My advice to OP to contact WES in regards to OP's wife's degree still stands.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

GoldDragon said:


> A degree is a degree.




No it is not. There are different standards in different countries and a degree from another country may not be up to Canadian standards. 

When I was in graduate school I knew someone from Pakistan who had been awarded a B.A. after two years of study and a Master's after a further two years (so a total of four years of study). But in Canada one would only have a B.A. after four years of study. 

A two year degree from Pakistan is _*not*_ the same as a four year degree from a Canadian university.

And a degree in 'Islamic teaching' might not be recognized in Canada. A degree in religious studies would be, but is 'Islamic teaching' the same as a religious studies degree? I highly doubt it.


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes that is correct. A degree is a degree, but each degree is evaluated to determine if it meets Canadian educational standards before acceptance as being equivalent. 
“Islamic teaching” I have never heard of for a degree
‘Islamic studies’ is a degree. And Religious Studies is a degree.


----------

